# Tool ?? For your body



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*Being in the plumbing trade for many, many years 1955 – 2011 [when I had the stroke]and still doing some light repairs. There has been some times when the body reacted when I did something stupid. Hence sore muscles, joint pain – what not! The past three weeks 2 times a week I was taking therapy again. It was for a annoying pain in the right leg. It’s now gone away and therapy has ended. *

*But here is the purpose of this post. The stroke has left me with a drop foot condition and my gimpy gate requires that I walk with a cane and that I must think every step I take, with the right to lift the foot or it will drag and I stumble, this was inappropriate as they felt I would stumble and they didn’t want any falling in their gym. You know the drill - (CYA). Anyway they were using at KT athletic tape on my leg to counter the drop foot.*
*I bought a roll … $12.00. I’m sure this stuff would have been a good tool for the body aches and pains I’ve had in the past.*

*Here is a couple of links you might find interesting.*

*www.kttape.com/instructions*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=By5ztNxwgYY*


----------



## CT18 (Sep 18, 2012)

That stuff is amazing. i had therapy on shoulder and my achilles, they used it for both. Works very well, but is expensive


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes! Works great for plantar fasciitis


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

My wife has drop foot after a back surgery and she has a 500 dollar brace that works pretty well.


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

Sorry about your trouble Bill... Truly. 

I tried to pay attention to the tape, but Makayla made it impossible...


----------

